

Google's Barcode Logo - fuzzmeister
http://grab.by/84P

======
babyshake
Out of curiosity I scanned it with my phone's barcode scanner.

The barcode is CODE_128 format TEXT spelling "Google".

I was hoping for something a little more mysterious/adventurous.

------
fuzzmeister
Google has had some adventurous logos before, but this is seriously bold.

------
trafficlight
It would have been better if the bars were in color like the logo.

